# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wit (Utrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wit
 
Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Julius Centrum voor Gezondheidswetenschappen en Eerstelijns Geneeskunde, Utrecht

Adres: Heidelberglaan 100, Utrecht

Website: www.juliuscentrum.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wit*

----------

